# Help Identify Canon Flash Unit



## DCBUS (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello,
Could someone please help me identify this flash unit from Canon. There are no identification numbers on it anywhere. Thank you for any help.







JR


----------



## compur (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks similar to this flash:






... which appears in the Canonflex RM manual but it's only referred to as "the speedlight (electronic flash)" with no other information.


----------



## DCBUS (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello,
thank you very much. That is great help.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2019)

have never seen one in person or in-print nor on-line!


----------

